# Lecture de courriel (mail) via WebMail - Videotron



## derosoft (5 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Il m'est impossible d'envoyer un courriel (e-mail) via Videotron par Web Mail en utilisant soit Safari ou d'autres fureteurs pour la raison suivante:
Une fois le l'adresse d'utilisateur et le mot de passe entrés, Il m'est impossible d'entrer du texte dans la case réservée au message - Le clavier ne vient pas; je suis donc dans l'impossibilité d'écrire ou de coller un texte préalable.. Quelqu'un ou quelqu'une peut-il (elle) m'aider!

Robert


----------



## derosoft (5 Septembre 2009)

... en fait, c'est ma blonde qui a découvert que en utilisant l'option "texte brut" (Raw Text) au lieu de HTML, il est possible de faire apparaître le clavier et donc y introduire le message...

À noter, si vous avez le même problème!

Robert


----------

